# Changes at five brothers



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone noticed the recent changes they've made? If so I'd like to hear your take on them. Im suspecting things will go downhill but hope that's not the case.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

What changes are these?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

X2?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Major staffing changes. Some of the staff doesn't even know what going on. But I do know they are mixing up the contractors, sending them to other contractor maintained properties to bid everything, only to issue the original contractor no charge orders.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like business as usual.

They haven't known their head from a hole in the ground for a long time, clear back in 09 and 10 when I WAS working for them not having a clue was standard procedure for the day.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

It was common for them to email you a question on a w/o. When you'd reply to them that the info they desired was in the notes and pics along with further explanation they'd go a couple days and then another person would email you asking the same thing.
Another reply and a few more days would go by, then a third person would email you stating this was the third request and that if you didn't respond immediately they'd threaten to cut your entire invoice.

Your alleged vendor rep would change some times monthly. Even when emailing them they were unable to help with the mass confusion. Trying to talk to a supervisor was not going to ever happen.
And on and on and on and on.


Over all my entire time with this company I might have broke even.
If there was any profit with them it was minor.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> It was common for them to email you a question on a w/o. When you'd reply to them that the info they desired was in the notes and pics along with further explanation they'd go a couple days and then another person would email you asking the same thing.
> Another reply and a few more days would go by, then a third person would email you stating this was the third request and that if you didn't respond immediately they'd threaten to cut your entire invoice.
> 
> Your alleged vendor rep would change some times monthly. Even when emailing them they were unable to help with the mass confusion. Trying to talk to a supervisor was not going to ever happen.
> ...


Yes this is very true. A person can spent there entire day just returning emails.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

SWOH REO said:


> Yes this is very true. A person can spent there entire day just returning emails.


It seems I`m not the only one getting the run around with them. Seems like all these companies are getting harder to work for.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

UMM lets see SURE you NOT TALKING ABOUT our FAvorite Service unprovider. They cant be doing well either I have not seen it this slow in Years !!! The have NOT gotten to the charge back absurdity yet but ... SOME THING is up INDUSTRY WIDE. I have a friend who has gone back to doing siding and he is making alot more than the PPres. I think the clan in Austin Texas is outsourcing to a low ball outfit to do the work then when they cant get it done they ask the tried and true ( dependable ) vendors to do it. I have been told by a Realtor t hat our industry is forcasted to die until 2015 and I think we are starting to see it. Hope I'm wrong


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> ... SOME THING is up INDUSTRY WIDE. I have a friend who has gone back to doing siding and he is making alot more than the PPres.







I'm into lawn care and grounds maint.


I'm so busy I can't see straight. I need a good forman so I can pick up the little jobs.
Sprinkler repairs etc.

I turn work down all the time.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

hey everyone long time to no talk!!!! hope all is well......i'm sure this is a loaded questions but whos good to work for now a days???? or should i say decent to work for ??? my golden local brokerage egg has final cracked and i have to go back to working with nationals orrrrr get a reg job which sucks......Ive been out of the loop so long i'm looking for the down and dirty


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

" SOME THING is up INDUSTRY WIDE. "





word on the streets in vegas is that the US banks are holding inventory till after elections to show voters that obama solved the foreclosure problem and should be elected again......ya i know bs!! anyone agree or disagree with this?? 

if this is true and elections are in november, that would call for a slow as @%$& summer and fall........only good of that is all my competitors that didn't save capital will be gone by fall time


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> UMM lets see SURE you NOT TALKING ABOUT our FAvorite Service unprovider. They cant be doing well either I have not seen it this slow in Years !!! The have NOT gotten to the charge back absurdity yet but ... SOME THING is up INDUSTRY WIDE. I have a friend who has gone back to doing siding and he is making alot more than the PPres. I think the clan in Austin Texas is outsourcing to a low ball outfit to do the work then when they cant get it done they ask the tried and true ( dependable ) vendors to do it. I have been told by a Realtor t hat our industry is forcasted to die until 2015 and I think we are starting to see it. Hope I'm wrong


I have slowed down with also. was do 3 to 5 new work orders a week(new properties)

this year I`m luck if I get that a month from them.


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

yeah I've slowed down big time, i know i wasn't the only one out there


----------

